# Ärger mit der Handyrechnung



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich brauche dringen rat und hilfe

ich hab gestern meine handyrechnung bekommen und bin bald vom hocker gefallen... 197€ (hätte noch mehr sein könenn aber bekomm pro rg 10% rabatt.)

ich habe ein einziges mal bei einer gewinnservienummer angerufen (was bekannlich ja so 0,50€ kostes- handys abweichend also irgendwas um die 1€) das ist bei uns hier bei einem radisender.. die haben eine frage gestellt... und da dachte ich mir.. ach komm.. einmal kann mans ja versuchen... und dann kam besetzt und dann hab ich es sein gelassen.. meine rechnungen betragen seit 1,5 jahre immer so um die 10-20 euro... ich hab vorher noch nie bei so einer nummer angerufen.. und jetzt hab ich den salat... ich soll angeblich in 57 min 210mal bei der nummer angerufen haben. teilweise bis zu 7mal je minute und das bei dem bescheidenen empfange (e-plus sag ich nur)

was kann ich nur machen?

kann ich dagegen angehen.. die rechnung wird eingezogen ( wenn sie es nicht sogar schon ist)-lass ich sie erstmal wieder zurück buchen.. und dann?

ich ware für antworten soooo dankbar


----------

